# Current Situation in Egypt



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi.

What is the current situation like for tourists in Egypt, particularly in Sharm el-Sheikh and Hurghada? Is it safe and have there been any disturbances? Are things getting better or is the situation likely to worsen? 

Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Bob2 said:


> Hi.
> 
> What is the current situation like for tourists in Egypt, particularly in Sharm el-Sheikh and Hurghada? Is it safe and have there been any disturbances? Are things getting better or is the situation likely to worsen?
> 
> ...


Well if we all had a crystal ball we might be able to predict what the future holds ...all travel restrictions seem to have been lifted so getting travel insurance for egypt should be easier.Apart from some minor disturbances in Hurghada awhile ago all now seems to be ok.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Well if we all had a crystal ball we might be able to predict what the future holds ...all travel restrictions seem to have been lifted so getting travel insurance for egypt should be easier.Apart from some minor disturbances in Hurghada awhile ago all now seems to be ok.


Not all travel restrictions, FCO still advises against all but essential travel to Cairo and Giza:

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/egypt

Curfew has been lifted, but Tuesday (Nov 19) is the second anniversary of Mohamed Mahmoud clashes and different protests have been called by different groups, so keep an eye on that.

Also, a couple of people were killed today in clashes in Alexandria.

Hurghada and Sharm seem pretty much unaffected though.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

No problems at all on the Red Sea, apart from lack of tourists to keep the businesses going.


----------



## dazle (Jun 15, 2012)

Dahab all good as usual except a decline in tourism, however I see plenty pottering about town of many different nationalities


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

I been out and about in Cairo and the middle of Cairo,the last few weeks and all seems fine.Like a few have said Egypt now just needs more of the tourist to come back...hopefully that will happen soon.And yes it does seem to be a few more tourist recently then before,but still a long way to go,overall its still dead.But if you make the trip...enjoy!!!


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Gounie said:


> No problems at all on the Red Sea, apart from lack of tourists to keep the businesses going.


I think Easyjet has had flights to Sharm el-Sheikh and Hurghada throughout the year with no suspensions.


----------



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

Bob2 said:


> I think Easyjet has had flights to Sharm el-Sheikh and Hurghada throughout the year with no suspensions.


best time to buy now. I got a journey for just £58 to hurghada with Easy Jet. Now you can get ticket from Turkey:elf: to Hurghada too


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The situations changes daily and precautions must be taken at all times.
Tanks etc are still on the streets and wont be going anywhere fast (Cairo)
No one can predict what will happen 
Is it safe to holiday in the red sea resorts.. Yes it is as safe as it ever has been.


----------



## dazle (Jun 15, 2012)

As far as I'm aware, UK flights have been running as usual throughout this year, even during revo 2, quite a few other countries cancelled theirs though based on their country's travel advice. A top tip for cheap flights is Cheap flights from United Kingdom to Anywhere at Skypicker.com I've got friends who've booked returns to the UK via Milan/Geneva for less than 1000 LE


----------



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

dazle said:


> As far as I'm aware, UK flights have been running as usual throughout this year, even during revo 2, quite a few other countries cancelled theirs though based on their country's travel advice. A top tip for cheap flights is Cheap flights from United Kingdom to Anywhere at Skypicker.com I've got friends who've booked returns to the UK via Milan/Geneva for less than 1000 LE


Thanks it looked good until I tried to get Hurghada to Cairo, it just showed empty boxes


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Hurghada seems to be pretty much back to normal, not that there was ever much of a problem here other than the lack of tourists.
Friends have just come back from yet another Nile cruise between Luxor and Aswan and said only 6 of the 300 odd boats were working, so now may be a good time to do the cruise before the crowds return.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

With regards to Hurgarda, are certain areas of it considered more safe than others? Also are certain areas more touristic than others or is the whole place one big tourist resort?

Thanks.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Bob2 said:


> With regards to Hurgarda, are certain areas of it considered more safe than others? Also are certain areas more touristic than others or is the whole place one big tourist resort?
> 
> Thanks.


Hurghada was developed as a tourist town so yes most of it is given over to the tourists.With regards to safety i wouldn't say that any area is more safe or unsafe than others,but for sure it's not the place that it was 10-15 years ago when safety was not a problem at all but think most of the problems have come from the lack of tourists and locals becoming desperate.
If you want an almost totally safe and nice clean place then El Gouna is the place for you but be aware that all of that will cost you as El Gouna does not do cheap.


----------

